# Mia the white German Shepherd? I think not?



## d0gl0ver (Apr 12, 2012)

Last week I adopted a 5 week old so called white German Shepherd from the Houston SPCA. I am not very familiar with German Shepherds, but I had my doubts that this indeed was a Shepherd. In my opinion, she looks more like a yellow lab, but I'm not familiar with lab puppies either so just a guess :? I took her to the vet, and she thinks the snout and coat are not that of a lab, and we will just have to wait and see as she gets older. Poor baby was only 4/5 weeks when she got spade! Is it just me, or is that insanely young? Her incision is not doing well either, it's not healing properly. I can see some raw skin, almost like its opening up again, and pushing out from the inside. Took her to the vet, but neither the SPCA or my vet seem to be worried about it. I managed to convince my vet to give me some antibiotics for it though. 

I'm going to attempt to attach some pictures. Please let me know your thoughts! If you see any traits or characteristics of a German Shepherd, or any other breed for that matter. She's such a sweet little girl! Not as alert and energetic as I was assuming she'd be though. Still just a baby, I know, but I remember my Border Collie being much more energetic at 6 weeks. Thanks for your thoughts  Any suggestions on puppy training is welcome too! It's been a while since I've had a baby


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Good grief a 5 week old pup??! Poor baby.

I agree that she doesnt look like a shepherd but I have noticed that dogs that look NOTHING like shepherds get labeled shepherds all the time.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Doesn't have my vote as a shepherd. I would imagine, that seeing labs as often as they do, they would call that a lab instead of a GSD.... 
She's a total CUTIE though!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well,that aint a shepherd,lol. To me she looks like a yellow lab(mix?) puppy. I have 2 labs and her snout and tail resemble a lab puppy from the field line. field labs(also misleadingly called american labs) have longer legs,thinner head,longer snout. While the bench/show line (also called English which is wrong) have thicker tails,rounder bodies,shorter legs. 

This is my field bred boy(I got him from a cousin who did not take care of him and that cousin got him from a BYB so he isn't well bred but resembles a field lab)


----------



## JennyC (Apr 12, 2012)

I've googled and here is a picture of white GSD so maybe he is. I have to say that in the first pic I thought he was a lab by the shape of the snout but looking at the third picture, he doesn't look so much like a lab.

In a few weeks you'll know for sure.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

JennyC said:


> I've googled and here is a picture of white GSD so maybe he is. I have to say that in the first pic I thought he was a lab by the shape of the snout but looking at the third picture, he doesn't look so much like a lab.
> 
> In a few weeks you'll know for sure.


The fur doesn't look right to be a GSD, and neither do the ears. Usually GSD pups have thicker, smaller ears that aren't as rounded.


----------



## d0gl0ver (Apr 12, 2012)

JennyC said:


> I've googled and here is a picture of white GSD so maybe he is. I have to say that in the first pic I thought he was a lab by the shape of the snout but looking at the third picture, he doesn't look so much like a lab.
> 
> In a few weeks you'll know for sure.


Wow that does look very similar to my Mia, except for the fur! I wonder how Houston SPCA assumed that she was GSD. Random guess, or if they saw the mother dog when the owner surrendered the litter. Might have to make a call and do some investigating. The lady I was working with that day could not give me any information. Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate it!


----------



## d0gl0ver (Apr 12, 2012)

tank101 said:


> Well,that aint a shepherd,lol. To me she looks like a yellow lab(mix?) puppy. I have 2 labs and her snout and tail resemble a lab puppy from the field line. field labs(also misleadingly called american labs) have longer legs,thinner head,longer snout. While the bench/show line (also called English which is wrong) have thicker tails,rounder bodies,shorter legs.
> 
> This is my field bred boy(I got him from a cousin who did not take care of him and that cousin got him from a BYB so he isn't well bred but resembles a field lab)



Awww he looks like a sweetheart! I'm not very familiar with labs, but I will certainly do some research on them assuming now Miss Mia has some in her. I didn't realize that there are different categories of labs. Mia definitely has a thick tail, round body, and short legs! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup. American labs are born in America English in England(i put that in there because people call Field(American) and Bench show types(English labs). So there are only two "types" field and bench/show bred labs. Here is a link(from a VERY respected breeder) English or American Lab? He is a sweet heart  He puts up with everything including his "brother" Bentley a 2 year old yellow lab


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the breeder states they're expressing their opinon.



tank101 said:


> Yup. American labs are born in America English in England(i put that in there because people call Field(American) and Bench show types(English labs). So there are only two "types" field and bench/show bred labs.
> 
> >>>> Here is a link(from a VERY respected breeder) <<<<
> English or American Lab?
> ...


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> the breeder states they're expressing their opinon.


Yes but a lot of lab owners(including me) agree with this. Kind of the the shepherd: You have the working lines and the show lines(which to me do look different because of the arch in the back) So for labs it is the whole appearance of the dog.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cute. Looks labby to me. In which some of the field strains I've met....you may want to count your blessings it's not quite so ampy.
*wink*

It does seem young to spay at 5 weeks. Too bad they couldn't ask for a spay deposit or something and let you wait five or six months. Unfortunately, shelters in my area stopped doing that due to the lack of people having their dogs spayed. (yes, even losing the deposit) 
Some people prefer to do the spaying later. I've not noticed too much with my girl at five for having it done at six months.


Have fun with her, whatever she is. She sure is cute!
She may seem quiet now because she's been separated from her "family" and is in a new environment. When she's comfortable, you'll know it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

tank101 said:


> Yes but a lot of lab owners(including me) agree with this. Kind of the the shepherd: You have the working lines and the show lines(which to me do look different because of the arch in the back) So for labs it is the whole appearance of the dog.


As a rescuer who's dealt with both "field bred/bench bred" (that often look nothing like you'd think of a Labrador even sometimes they have "rose ears") and the "old fashioned" or "English Labs" I agree too 

OP, that is an adorable puppy, looks like you hit the jackpot either way!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Could be a cross between a lab and a golden. Some goldens start out very white.
Got a puppy nearby that was white for 3-4 months and is now very gold at 8 months.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe a lab and white GSD(looking at the picture someone posted), I'm surprised that a humane society let a puppy go that early Whatever the breed, that is a cute puppy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Puppy is adorable!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I sure don't know about the breed/mix, but I see a similarity with my WGSD mixes in the facial structure. (I've long suspected there was some Lab in them.) 

Hard to say! Looking forward to future pics very much! Oh eta -- that is one absolutely adorable puppy!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cute pup.....I agree with other on here and say she looks like a lab mix to me. It will be interesting to see as she begins to grow. I look forward to future pictures and a better indication of her breed content.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont think so but shes cute none the less.... this is a picture of my beloved princess, PB WGSD. Picture on the left is her at 12 weeks. I say give it a few weeks because your pup is still REALLYY young.


----------

